# Linear  pen vice



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 19, 2006)

I got my Christmas present a little early thanks to a local millwright that does my machining work. This in not just another 'nicevice' but rather a culmination of all the best ideas that I have stored in my mind over the past year. Machinist Mike has made my vice dreams come true. Some of the features include:
a) 1.5" thick aluminum jaws that willhandle any size blank & more
b) large flywheel that makes opening/closing a breeze
c) bronze bushing & nut that virtually eliminate the need to lube
d) 4140 steel used on the left/right hand threaded rods
e) linear bearings (Thompson)with matching chrome shaft

I could go on and on, but the bottom line is that this is now the most solid pen acccesory in my shop. Please don't bother asking the cost, suffice to say that it will be the only one made of it's kind. I've included a group shot of the various jigs/tools that I've used for drilling blanks before the new arrival. Needless to say that most ended up in the trash bin in order to make room for my new toy. The vice is so sturdy that it does not need to be clamped down to the DP. It's not only self centering but self supporting. Enjoy the pics.
-Peter-


----------



## scubaman (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you now need a much sturdier drill press!  []

Nice vise!!!


----------



## SteveRoberts (Sep 19, 2006)

So, I see I am not the only one who speaks over-builtese fluently. I cross-cut all my pen blanks on a 5hp. Grizzly table saw.

Congrats on your new baby.

Steve


----------



## bonefish (Sep 19, 2006)

I do my drilling on my lathe, because my drill press is a small and flimsy one.

However, I do admire quality workmanship, both fit and finishing, and this vice has an abundance of that.

I would be proud of it, also.

Bonefish.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice looking vise there. Should be many years of great use out of it.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 20, 2006)

Great looking vise Peter.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that is a sweet vise Peter! Who cares how much it costs, _damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!_ []


----------



## carverken (Sep 20, 2006)

nice gloat.  it looks like its well worth the cost.  I'll be in the corner turning green with envy. []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments and I will share them with Mike (machinist). I know he will appreciate hearing these nice things about his work. This is probably the last pen vice I will ever need.

Rich, I'm working on upgrading my heavy duty DP to match the 'beef' of the vise. There's only so much equipment that one can store in a 8'x10' shop. I'll solicit funds to handle my pending divorce since my 'sweetie' is not amused about the mortgage that I took out in order to finance the purchase of this vise.[]
-Peter-


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 20, 2006)

Gee, I've seen something similar before, but can't put my finger on it. I  know the cost factor, I looked into linear bearing a few years ago, close to $100 just for them. Needless to say I didn't even build one for myself. 
 BTW, I would still calmp it down. Something that big getting away from you will hurt.
So I guess you don't need to stay on my list now[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 20, 2006)

Like they say Paul, "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."

Great looking vice Peter!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 20, 2006)

It is to pretty to use!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Gee, So I guess you don't need to stay on my list now[]



a "Huffman" is still a Huffman. Still willing to barter when you can 'spare' an extra.

-Peter-


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks.



(btw, that's Huffman)


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_<br />..... BTW, I would still calmp it down. Something that big getting away from you will hurt.  So I guess you don't need to stay on my list now[]



Also, it seems like you defeat the self centering feature if you don't clamp it down??  

Paul, can I have Peter's spot??[][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 21, 2006)

As much as I appreciate fine workmanship and prescision,I'll stick with the set up I use.(when I drill on the DP which is not often)
Much like the one in the center of the bottom picture.
The DP vise with the wood V-blocks.
I must say though I always thought the wooden ones with the two handles was simplicity in itself.
Your friend should be commended.
(Did you make him a pen with the first blank you drilled with it?)[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 22, 2006)

> _<br />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Better, I sold him  [}] my soul in exhange for the vice.[]

-Peter-_


----------

